# Check out



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello iv been on piranha fury for awhile but just resently got into saltwater. It's a million times better than Fresh anyways here are some pics of my fish.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Kiss me you fool.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

My tomato clown.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice valentini..what are your specs on your tank?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool fish, And welcome to the world of salt. Yeah,, They are alot different than p's, and freshwater. There is soo much life in marine aquariums.
What kind of setup are you goung for? Fowlr?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

nice fish, and cool close up shots!!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Very Nice, do ou have a full tank shot?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Jebus said:


> Kiss me you fool.


 so rad


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Scuse my double post it's going to be FOWLR


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

It's a 33g tall 18" by 18" by 24" Inhabitants include valentini puffer, tomato clown, Blue Chromis, 3 bubble gum mollies. And there is 8 plbs tonga deep sea in there right now but im slowly making a tower in the middle. also I wanted to get a bubble tip anenome but i think my puffer would eat it.

Here's a pic.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

why si your picture all cut up?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ya I love the coloration of SW fish! One day I will again return to owning SW.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i don't own a saltwater tank, but i'd love to have one.
nice fishes do u have in there


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

thePACK said:


> why si your picture all cut up?


 I just cut the tank picture out of my room picture.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

arnt i a good friend i bought that puffer for him !


----------

